

The Yo-Yo Life of a Tech Entrepreneur - hwijaya
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/01/30/the-yo-yo-life-of-a-tech-entrepreneur/

======
mahmud
Some people's seed funding is bigger than my mental exit figure :-(

~~~
revorad
Can't remember who this quote comes from: "They will never have one thing I
have. Enough."

~~~
atarashi
It's from Joseph Heller. <http://sivers.org/enough>

~~~
revorad
Why thank you!

------
Tichy
How much of this is demands of tech entrepreneurship, and how much is
personality?

